# Eye infection?



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow it just never ends with me, lol! I think Kenya has an eye infection. I know at least in my own experience, an eye infection generally needs some ointment or antibiotics to cure, is this true for dogs too? I saw a big goober on Kenya's eye and when I went to get it I noticed some white mucus coming out and that the white part of her eye is very red. It's just one eye so I can tell it's not normal. Otherwise her eye is clear. I'm planning to call the vet tomorrow, but my vet always wants to give the dogs antibiotics for every little thing so I thought I'd ask here too. I hate giving them abx if it's not necessary.

I took some pics (yes I take pics of everything! well except poop, I draw the line at poop!!)

Normal face (with the eye goober)









Red eye (it's really red, it was hard to get a pic)









I can't really tell if this is an infection or if her eye got irritated by something but it looks painful! She doesn't seem to be effected though.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Take her to the vet and get it checked out.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Speaking from a vet tech frame of mind....
anything to do with eyes comes in the same day because an ulcer can start small and go very wrong quickly.
Go to your vet and make sure she doesn't have a scratch or small ulcer.
They will probably suggest a topical antibiotic for the eye. (Dogs do get "pink eye")
It could even be an allergic reaction to the time of year, but best have it checked out.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

K, I was planning to call tomorrow but I'll call right away and see if I can go over lunch.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks a lot like pannus to me. If your vet is unsure, you may want to take her to a canine opthomologist.

Skye has been on meds for pannus for several years - it is a degenerative eye disease but is manageable with meds for life.

How old is she? 

Here is a link form this site:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=415513&page=1#Post415513


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

She is 5.5. When I first got her she had these tiny white spots on her eyes and one vet said it might be pannus, but then the breeder said she had been CERFed earlier that year and the spots were just some kind of scar. They never did get any worse, I don't know if they are even still there.

None of the pannus links from that link are working


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Angeles got the eye boogers like that - white and sometimes green and the vet gave me some ointment to put in his eyes...it got better. Sometimes I do get non sickly look eye boogers as those are seasonal allergy issues. Hope things will be good news at the vet and something that can be easily treated. Sometimes the regular eye drops from the pharmacy (can't remember name now - so ask the vet) can be used or drops from the vet to help keep the eyes clean can help too as an ongoing thing as needed after the underlying issue is addressed to get rid of the white stuff.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso had something similar to what that looked like, red, goopy eye, even swelling.

we took him to our regular vet who put him on steroid eye drops for awhile and it still wasn't clearing up, the redness did, but then he started having green goo...so we ended up going to the canine opthamologist to rule out all the more serious things and she gave him antiobiotic eyedrops and oral antibiotics if I remember right (after all the tests she did)

In our case I think it would have been better if our reg vet had given the antibiotics right off!

It cleared up almost immediately after that...of course you want to rule the more serious things out, and I think his even looked worse in the beginning than the pic you showed (it was bilateral in the beginning and there was lots of periorbital swelling...even part of his muzzle)...maybe his was an allergic reaction then a secondary infection?

Hope Kenya gets better soon and hope it is nothing more serious! but like somebody told me then, you sure do not want to wait when it comes to the eyes

Here is what he looked like after the initial round of treatment (after steroid drops)..didnt take any others and by this point they were not red and swollen. His eyes look strange in this picture, just the lighting, but the goo is what I was trying to show


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Well they said it some kind of irritation. She asked where I keep my dogs and I said inside, but we have been outside the past few days. It's been really windy and I've been raking so make she got something in her eye. She dyed it and there were no ulcers. I have to put drops in it for a week.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm glad that is all it was and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I would consider having an ophthalmologist look at the eyes.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We did the rally trial this morning. The eye looks MUCH better already (vet said it should improve within 24 hours) but I guess we use the drops for a week.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogart has the same issue, but it only happens in the morning. I brought him to the vet a few weeks ago and gave us drops. I'm sure i put more drops on his head than his eyes hahahaha!
The redness went away and his eyes arent swollen anymore. BUT the eye goops are still there in the morning. I wash his eyes with a cold wet cloth every morning to get rid of the goop. The goop doesnt show up during the day, just in the mornings. 

Should we be worried? 

Thanks
Bogarts Dad.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

My boy needs a rotation of pannus meds and eye antibiotics.

Of course, some of it could be food issues if the food isn't right. That will also cause eye goobers.


----------

